# Aufbewahrung von Maden



## Norm (4. Januar 2005)

Wie kann ich am besten Maden aufbewahren, wie lange kann ich sie lebendig halten.

Bitte um ein paar Ratschläge.|supergri


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

Möglichst kühl (Kühlschrank) und trocken (Sägespäne oft tauschen, oder z.B. durch Polenta/Mehl ersetzen) lagern.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

Am Besten Du steckst sie in eine Plastikdose mit ein paar Luftlöchern, als Aufbewahrungsmaterial und Futter nimmst Du ganz normales Semmelmehl !!!
Die Dose steckst Du in eine Plastiktüte, am Besten undurchsichtig (wegen der Optik   ) und dann ab damit in den Kühlschrank. Ich habe sie im Gemüsefach und die Tüte schützt die Dose vor den Blicken meiner Frau! Alle 2 Wochen siebst Du das Ganze durch und wechselst das Semmelmehl! So halten die Maden ewig. Habe so schon mal 2 Monate eine Madendose zu 70% durchgebracht! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## ChristophL (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

Verpuppen die Maden nicht wenn man sie mit Futter in eine Dose packt ?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## kiepenangler (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Verpuppen die Maden nicht wenn man sie mit Futter in eine Dose packt ?
> 
> mfg
> Christoph


 
moin

Eigentlich nicht. Die Maden verpuppen nur, wenn sie zu warm gelagert werden oder zu alt sind.

mfg


----------



## Angler505 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

*Hallo,*

zum Transport und bei mehrtägigen Angeltouren nehme ich Madenbeutel ( bekommst du im Fachhandel ) diese lassen Luft an die Maden damit Sie nicht schwitzen.

Maden mögen im Kühlschrank eine Temperatur von zirka 2 Grad Pinkis von 5 Grad somit Maden nach oben und Pinkis nach unten im Kühlschrank.
Denke immer daran die Maden durchzusehen ein paar tote Tiere verderben Dir ansonsten schnell den Rest.

Bei guter Ware kannst du Maden bis 3 Monate und Pinkis bis 6 Monate ohne  grössere Ausfälle lagern. 

Achte aber immer darauf die Maden dürfen nicht schwitzen , alle Füllmehle müssen möglichst trocken sein, ansonsten hats du Bewegung in den Maden diese Puppen viel schneller da durch die Kühle und die Nässe verlieren die Maden Körperwärme  diesen Verlust versuchen diese durch Bewegung auszugleichen , die Folge die Weiterentwicklung der Maden geht weiter.

Wenn du Maden kaufst dann versuche diese möglichst Schnell wieder auf die Wunschtemperatur zu bringen ansonsten 2 Stunden Wärme (Sonne) = mindestens 
1 Monat weniger in der Lagerfähigkeit, drum ist es auch so wichtig das die Maden beim Händler möglichst gleichbleibend Gekühlt werden


mfg
Friedel


----------



## JonasH (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

Wurde ja schon alles geschrieben, im größten Notfall kannst du auch ZEitungspapier oder anderes aufsaugendes Papier in die DOse packen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

Danke für die Tipps Leute. Bei mir verpuppen die Maden immer so schnell. Wir lagern die immer bei etwa 6°C. Jetzt weiß ich was ich machen muss damit ich die länger halten kann. Super Danke


----------



## Norm (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von Maden*

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps, jetzt erst einmal ein Thermometer in den Kühlschrank.


----------

